

Ask PG: Can we delete very old inactive users with no submissions/comments? - zuck9


======
quesera
Translation: I want a username I can't have. :)

Might get a better response emailing directly and asking for the account name
specifically.

------
wglb
To get meaningful response, see the support link below.

